# Can I Start a Poll



## jjking42 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can I start a poll or do  you have to be an admin to do that




*Moderator Note:* The advertising ban includes information in your bbs signature. You may link to a commercial website in your signature, but the link itself may not indicate the nature of the site. If your URL or domain name indicates the nature of the site, it should not be visually displayed.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 3, 2011)

Polls are initiated by the BBS Staff.


----------

